# Hoop Stoage Barn



## beautancushayfarmer (Apr 17, 2011)

I am looking at purchasing a hoop storage barn with a 4 ft ponywall. I have heard good things about farmtek. However, the New Holland dealership just down the road has hoop barns through rush more company. A dealership rep. told me he could construct a 30ft by 60 ft with a 4 ft ponywall for around $7500 depending on the price of lumber. The building would cost me around $6500 if I installed it myself. The top has a prorated 15 year warranty. Has anyone had any dealings with this company? Any information that could be provided would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds too cheap, My Farmtek 42x60 cost $12,000, 5' pony wall materials (4x6's. 6x6s, 2x6s, tin, etc.) about $2500, dirt work about $1500, labor about $2000, manlift rental about $700.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have the Farmteks/Clearspans here at the farm. The oldest two have been up for a long time now and no problems. Personally have never heard of Rushmore before, do a google search and see if anything comes up negative on them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I looked em up, Rushmore Hoop Buildings | Replacement Covers don't sound bad, on the "mono tube" buildings but they use a 3" 12 gauge tubing on 5' centers while a 38' clearspan if I remember correctly uses 14 gauge 3 1/2" tube on five foot centers while my two big 42'x96' Clearspans use the 3 1/2" 14 gauge tube on 4' centers.

Wonder how long they've been around? I was a dealer for Clearspan for years, got a nice hefty discount on the buildings, kept about a 1/3 for myself and passed 2/3's on to the buyer. Then they cut the discount some, kept half for myself and passed half on to the buyer, then they cut it again and I said screw em as it didn't even cover my time doing the paper work or unloading the building and inspecting for shipping damage when it did show up. Think they are trying to rely on internet and catalog sales now. A dealer is still around our area that was in it the same time I was, now I think he passes on all the discount and might even eat a little bit of the cost of it if he does the installation, but I've also heard to install it he charges an arm, leg and a left testicle to do it.


----------

